# Night ride to the seaside 28/29 April 2011



## User (24 Nov 2010)




----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

no pub!

yes to this in principle from me, loads of nice places in the Essex hinterlands


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> As this proposed ride is not going to be a FNRttC, it is time to split this off from the 2011 FNRttC suggestions thread and give it its own thread.
> 
> The plan is a simple and well tested one but it bears repeating. Meet in London Thursday 28th April for a departure at Midnight. Cycle to the seaside, destination TBA, stopping for 3's en route. Get to the seaside for breakfast at which point people can, turn around and ride back, catch a train, sit around and chat a bit, or any combination of the two.
> 
> ...





Unless I hear different, should have the day off..
Foulness looks interesting, could be well worth the hassle of getting permissions etc. Might be a bit too quiet, almost... (as Tynan's noted, no pub....!)
According to the Wikipedia page, there is a general store, but I agree it's probably best to bring provisions. Mileage certainly not a problem as far as I'm concerned, prepping for a LeJOG so the more the merrier.
To get away from the wedding is as easy as avoiding any TV tuned to the event & news thereof and any street parties etc (which shouldn't be a problem on Thursday night anyway).
My own preference would be for Bognor or Brighton. Apart from giving me the option of riding home, anyone who's heading home through London could end up getting stuck in wedding-related congestion on trains & roads (unfortunately a problem wherever we go). Probably best for all concerned to stick to routes we know (Foulness would be OK as an extension to Southend) rather than try somewhere new (unless, of course, anyone fancies a run to my neck of the woods!  ). 

Long-distance alternative: Dun Run re-run? Would be nice to do that again, particularly with more people!


----------



## Bollo (24 Nov 2010)

StuAff said:


> ....unless, of course, anyone fancies a run to my neck of the woods!  ).


+1 to that, especially as dell' seems to have an unexplained aversion to Hampshire. Breaky at Gunwarf Quays or Southsea would be a different experience and the one thing Pompey doesn't lack is drinking venues.


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

Although I'm always up for a night ride, we run the risk of returning home while it's still in full swing. 
Wouldn't a day ride be better? Leave early, return late and bribe landlord of chosen hideaway not to turn on the TV or radio.


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> Although I'm always up for a night ride, we run the risk of returning home while it's still in full swing.
> Wouldn't a day ride be better? Leave early, return late and bribe landlord of chosen hideaway not to turn on the TV or radio.




Yup, good point. Apart from endless news reports of nothing-happening-yet, there won't be any coverage on Thursday anyway.


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2010)

Bollo said:


> +1 to that, especially as dell' seems to have an unexplained aversion to Hampshire. Breaky at Gunwarf Quays or Southsea would be a different experience and the one thing Pompey doesn't lack is drinking venues.



Sadly nowhere with a sea view, though (there is only one caf AFAIK on the seafront, don't know if it's any good).


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2010)

I can't think of any reason why this isn't a good idea.

I don't mind day or night ride although my preference would be for the night ride. SMRbtH usually gets me in about 2pm which would hopefully coincide with all the drivers being off the road watching the telly...


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2010)

if you're coming south you could always pitch up in Wittering for breakfast at, say, 6.30. You'd be very welcome.

On the other hand, wouldn't a Central London ride be fun? I'd imagine that a whole swathe of Central London will be closed to cars, and, in any case, the regular weekday traffic will be absent,


----------



## frank9755 (25 Nov 2010)

I think getting out of central London is a good idea, but quiet roads during the service is a very good point. 

Developing the theme, the actual time of the ceremony might be a good time to for a thrash down some normally-busy A-road sections. I remember the gloriously empty roads when, on the day of Diana's funeral, I was driving up the M1 to go walking in the Dales.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2010)

frank9755 said:


> I think getting out of central London is a good idea, but quiet roads during the service is a very good point.
> 
> Developing the theme, the actual time of the ceremony might be a good time to for a thrash down some normally-busy A-road sections. I remember the gloriously empty roads when, on the day of Diana's funeral, I was driving up the M1 to go walking in the Dales, with a car full of booty.



FTFY 

I agree with 'Fingers' that there will be some super roads 'granny free' but I would prefer a 're-enactment for the people' show. Let's take the wedding ceremony to the seaside (or at least Canterbury - which will be empty as the cock in charge will be elsewhere) and show people how it can be done. I see 'our Ian' as modern day Thomas a Beckett, with a young Henry under his wing - surely Adrian can rustle up some ermine for a classy rendition of Catherine and the big Willy.
Just keep heading North sounds good Frank - think that's what I'll do. Stop when the sound of cannons and Nikons roar and get on a train backwards to Nodlon...


----------



## ChrisKH (25 Nov 2010)

Foulness Island is a good idea, but the Wikipedia page is long out of date. Pub and Church now long closed. I would ring ahead for the convenience stores. They were open during the recent sponsored bike ride, but are likely to be shut on the day itself. There are plenty (pubs and stores) in the Southend/Shoeburyness area though and its only 3-4 miles from the Island's entrance to the main part of the Island where you are allowed to go. I think getting permission to travel there on the day of the Royal Wedding will be a tough one.


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> That is a generous offer. I am sure that Stuart would approve of the destination, and it is reasonably remote.
> 
> A Central London ride would have the danger that it could feel like almost participating. That and the puncture risk from all those smashed champagne bottles.



+1 to both points.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> A Central London ride would have the danger that it could feel like almost participating. That and the puncture risk from all those smashed champagne bottles.



Hmmm. We could always hand out Republican Oliver Cromwell mugs to re-address the balance?


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2010)

it's just occured to me that the chances of getting cheap advance rail tickets to London on the Friday are pretty slim.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2010)

+1 for the Witterings, or chortle, The Manhood Peninsula.


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> it's just occured to me that the chances of getting cheap advance rail tickets to London on the Friday are pretty slim.....


A moot point for me at least, there aren't any advance deals from Pompey anyway!


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2010)

GregCollins said:


> +1 for the Witterings, or chortle, The Manhood Peninsula.


ahem! I thought we were keeping that to ourselves!


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> it's just occured to me that the chances of getting cheap advance rail tickets to London on the Friday are pretty slim.....



Woo hoo the attendance on the Ride Back to Home just increased!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Well, seeing as we are not, one of you may as well explain.



i blame Selsey Bill and his smutty sense of humour.


----------



## sheddy (25 Nov 2010)

For the few of us who have successfully averted our eyes and ears to this event, is the day confirmed as a Bank Holiday ?


----------



## frank9755 (26 Nov 2010)

Good link, Adrian (Sheddy, and others of a cautious disposition, it is safe to click it. There are no anthems or gratuitous pictures of royal frivolity, frivolous royalty or similar).

Interesting to see that there is another opportunity for a republican ride next year - the Queen's diamond jubilee bank holiday on 5 June!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2010)

Should anything happen to the "old queen", surely we should be calling her that by now, where might be a good place for a republican to go touring for a month or so to avoid both the funeral and the wing nut's subsequent coronation? 

If Billy Windsor marrying a commoner is a step towards a bicycling monarchy might we expect one of them to turn out for a FNRttC in 2011?


----------



## deckertim (26 Nov 2010)

Long live the Republic. Count me in. Could we go to Hastings as this is never going to be a Fnrttc destination?


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2010)

deckertim said:


> Long live the Republic. Count me in. Could we go to Hastings as this is never going to be a Fnrttc destination?



That's a good one. I like Hastings and the fish and chips are fantastic!!


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2010)

Hastings...like it. Easy enough for those who'll be heading back on the train, services via Brighton for me.


----------



## Tynan (26 Nov 2010)

no to yet another South Coast ride, Essex has a hooge coastline and is very nice outside the built up bits

bloody sarf London mafia

those Royals seem to have made two extra bank holidays, which is nice, the royals are all right, it's the hysteria and hype around them, I suspect they like it no more than I do


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> Essex has a hooge coastline and is very nice outside the built up bits
> 
> bloody sarf London mafia



Yes indeed, Essex is nice outside of those bits...
South Coast mafia here, thanks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Although a bit of a backwater, it is not completely remote. What level of royalist celebration is a person in danger of encountering?




Not much. The First In Last Out, is a superb pub in the old town and last time I was there the landlord was expressing republican sympathies.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2010)

cripes! I've screwed up the dates. We'll be coming back to London on the Friday, not the Saturday. Sorry.


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> cripes! I've screwed up the dates. We'll be coming back to London on the Friday, not the Saturday. Sorry.



I never thought we were coming back on the Saturday. Does this just rule out Wittering then? Or is there something deeper I'm missing? A few posts back you did say that getting trains into London on the Friday would be difficult hence my comment about the ride back being more numerous...


----------



## srw (27 Nov 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Interesting to see that there is another opportunity for a republican ride next year - the Queen's diamond jubilee bank holiday on 5 June!



Don't get too excited - that's the following year.

[edit]
Next April/May is going to be good. It's a very late Easter, apparently, so we've got:

Good Friday - 22nd April
Easter Monday - 25th April
Wedding day - 29th April
May day - 2nd May
Late May - 30th May.

That's a four-day week, a three-day week and a four-day week in succession, all followed a few weeks later by another four-day week.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Nov 2010)

srw said:


> Don't get too excited - that's the following year.





Ah - you fell into my trap!
You thought that by 'next year' I meant next year. I actually meant the year after. Sorry for not being clear!


----------



## velovoice (12 Jan 2011)

bump

Is this going ahead? So many rides already vying for attention in April/May... decisions, decisions!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jan 2011)

tis mine intent to follow him, if he'll let me ;-)

so long as I can avoid the telly. It's either this or France.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2011)

Me too please. I'm still on for this.


----------



## rb58 (13 Jan 2011)

My plan A is to be out of the country. If that fails, I'll be along too.
Ross


----------



## velovoice (15 Jan 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I intend it to. Beyond that there is no concrete plan at present.



Oh good. 
Is there a shortlist of destinations yet? 

Mulling over whether or not to do the Isle of Wight Randonnee on the Sunday.... tempting... especially if the Republicans Ride lands us somewhere on the South Coast on the Friday morning...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Oh good.
> *Is there a shortlist of destinations yet? *
> 
> Mulling over whether or not to do the Isle of Wight Randonnee on the Sunday.... tempting... especially if the Republicans Ride lands us somewhere on the South Coast on the Friday morning...



Ride out from 08:00 until the bells ring, and then return - 'Catherine' is not the only one who will be keen to **** the royal family.
Sorry Rebecca - not realy helpful to the question you asked, you keen sort , you. Ask Stuaff - he likes riding round in circles...I like Blackgang Chine myself, and filling little bottles with coloured sand.
Besides - it always rains on the IOW.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2011)

Dungeness - for all the shingle minded folk out there...too mush to drinksh maybe...  ('Adam's Amazing Adventures' passim) - (that's enough apostrophe's - Ed)


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Dungeness - for all the shingle minded folk out there...too mush to drinksh maybe...  ('Adam's Amazing Adventures' passim) - (that's enough apostrophe's - Ed)


aaahhhh! Our lost poet! 

A worthy pilgrimage.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jan 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is (cuts off leg, looks at annual rings) twenty one years since I last went there. Is that right, Teef?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2011)

<best Adrian mode on>

Yes


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2011)

You only have to rope in User10571 for other ents. 'en route'
...or even this beautiful concept.

If we all got pissed and woke up the next day, covered in shingle, oil, radiation - and listening to the football results in French...wouldn't it be wonderful..?

;~)


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jan 2011)

Writing on the wall:

Here's the full poem [with the bits Derek Jarman missed out in square brackets]. 

The Sunne Rising 
by John Donne

Busie old foole, unruly Sunne, 
Why dost thou thus, 
Through windowes, and through curtaines call on us? 
Must to thy motions lovers seasons run? 
Sawcy pedantique wretch, goe chide 
Late schoole boyes, and sowre prentices, 
Goe tell Court-huntsmen, that the King will ride, 
Call countrey ants to harvest offices; 
Love, all alike, no season knowes, nor clyme, 
Nor houres, dayes, moneths, which are the rags of time. 

[Thy beames, so reverend, and strong 
Why shouldst thou thinke? 
I could eclipse and cloud them with a winke, 
But that I would not lose her sight so long: 
If her eyes have not blinded thine, 
Looke, and to morrow late, tell mee, 
Whether both the'India's of spice and Myne 
Be where thou leftst them, or lie here with mee. 
Aske for those Kings whom thou saw'st yesterday, 
And thou shalt heare, All here in one bed lay. 

She'is all States, and all Princes, I, 
Nothing else is. 
Princes doe but play us; compar'd to this, 
All honor's mimique; All wealth alchimie.]
Thou sunne art halfe as happy'as wee, 
In that the world's contracted thus; 
Thine age askes ease, and since thy duties bee 
To warme the world, that's done in warming us. 
Shine here to us, and thou art every where; 
This bed thy center is, these walls, thy spheare.


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Oh good.
> Is there a shortlist of destinations yet?
> 
> Mulling over whether or not to do the Isle of Wight Randonnee on the Sunday.... tempting... especially if the Republicans Ride lands us somewhere on the South Coast on the Friday morning...



Do. It's a great ride. This year it's following the route anti-clockwise, which has the advantage of getting the biggest climbs (southern tip of the island) out of the way sooner. It's all lumpy, though- just an excuse to have some more cake at the stops!


----------



## StuAff (16 Jan 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Favoured destinations are, in no particular order, Dungeness, Hastings, or the most desolate part of Essex we can find.



I'd agree with Tynan on the advantages of Essex ordinarily, but it's a certainty that umpteen thousand rubberneckers will come up to the smoke from the south coast via train. Kind of misses the point to do something specifically to avoid the wedding, then get caught up in that lot when making my way home (assuming I can actually get on a train...)!!


----------



## TimO (23 Jan 2011)

I thought I'd already posted in this thread, but it must have been a similar one in another place.

Depending on what I decide to eventually do, I may be interested in this. I'd prefer somewhere southerly like Brighton, because then I can just get a train back to East Croydon station, and miss any complications of going through central London, but that's just for my personal convenience, and I can't justify it on any other more general grounds.


----------



## clivedb (23 Jan 2011)

Please count me in. I think I asserted my republican tendencies before but that may have been in the 2011 FNRttC thread. 

I remember that the last time there was a royal wedding bank holiday I went off to the Peak District walking for the day - very peaceful.


----------



## TimO (24 Jan 2011)

I haven't got a clue what I did during the last royal wedding, which was obviously memorable to me!

For Di's funeral, I went up Cleeve Hill, and it was the busiest I've ever seen it. I clearly wasn't the only one trying to get away from all the faff.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Jan 2011)

For Diana's funeral, we decided to go camping in the Dales.&nbsp;<div><br></div><div>I still remember being the only car on Hanger Lane gyratory and then driving up a deserted M1.&nbsp;</div><div><br></div><div>There were a few others out on the hills, though. 

It was fine when we started walking but later it rained a lot. The place we were going to put the tent up, somewhere above Malham Cove, was waterlogged with lots of cows hanging around - not exactly menacingly but a bit in the way. My wife's enthusiasm was fading, so I said 'If we turn back now we can be home by 10pm. We did - and had a really enjoyable day, with fish &amp; chips on the way home!

</div><div><br></div><div>[Not sure why there is HTML poking through the veneer of this post...]</div>


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2011)

I was in Disneyland Paris when they buried the "peoples' princess". We had a splendid time.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> I haven't got a clue what I did during the last royal wedding, which was obviously memorable to me!
> 
> For Di's funeral, I went up Cleeve Hill, and it was the busiest I've ever seen it. I clearly wasn't the only one trying to get away from all the faff.



Who was the last one? Charlie Parker Bowels etc? Or the whispy geezer - Andrew's brother and Fiona / Fiion? I have no idea.
For Diana's thing, I was outside demolishing outbuildings in my then garden. I'd rather tear a shed than shed a tear... 
(Although I did get a smile from her onetime, as a nice BMW convertible pulled up alongside my van in traffic, in Kensington, and she was sitting in the passenger seat. The driver was Will Carling. OK that's enough fame for today - I'm sure they remembered it for ages.


----------



## frank9755 (24 Jan 2011)

A shame you didn't have a camera with you that day, 'Teef. 
With your post-production skills you could have had a real scoop, given that sort of material to work with...!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

Oh - I took loads of photos at other times... we just didn't invite young Carling, that's all - he ha...


----------



## frank9755 (24 Jan 2011)

I can see the pictures now: Carling with Di's tiara perched on his head!


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I can see the pictures now: Carling with Di's tiara perched on his head!



You live in innocent bliss, Frank. what turned you to a life of crime?


----------



## ceepeebee (25 Jan 2011)

I've been looking at this and the day before the wedding, you can get the eurostar to Lille for 37 quid if you go early enough, a nice gentle pootle back to Dover via an overnight stop in St omer and then ferry back from Calais for 17 quid is eminently doable. Formula 1 hotels are only 20 or so a night too.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jan 2011)

Bikes need to be in a bag I believe, or there's a £20 +/- surcharge each way for carrying - not sure.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1253624"]
I'll be in. Are we still looking to spend time in a pub on the Friday daytime? A pub with TV turned off?

I like the idea of Brighton...

Re: France. My passport is out of date. 
[/quote]


Options still open at the moment I think.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2011)

Which reminded me: Apologies to Tynan, but there's never been a night ride to anywhere in Hampshire (Bognor- so near yet so far!), and the Tour of Hampshire CC ride (which I missed) was in April 2009. Apart from this 'ere dump with suitably iconic finishing point (Spinnaker Tower), New Forest would be good, we could go right across and over to Bournemouth...And multiple options for trains back for those who don't fancy übermiling.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jan 2011)

Northbound it is then.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jan 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Northbound it is then.





Nothing against going North, except that those of us who have to head down south again run the risk of being stuck on a train with umpteen thousand rubberneckers wittering on about the event they were trying to miss. If we can get on a train at all.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Feb 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Indeed they are. I really must get on with researching a route or two properly.



{Bump}

How's your research going?....................


----------



## frank9755 (9 Feb 2011)

AdrianC said:


> there is no concrete plan at present.



I think this summary is still up to date!


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Feb 2011)

Well, my ride for the 1st May is all sorted!

So anything which doesn't go to Dover will be fine.


----------



## marna (10 Feb 2011)

I am *pubsitting* that weekend, and all of the week after. Would you trust me in charge of a pub?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2011)

marna said:


> I am *pubsitting* that weekend, and all of the week after. Would you trust me in charge of a pub?



Best publish the address here marna - in order that your C/Chat friends know where to come for a free pi$$ up rush to, in order to 'serve and protect'. 
Doubtless the landlord will return to find a pub full of cheese!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Feb 2011)

A further helpful accessory - should anyone decide to stay at home, can be found here.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Feb 2011)

For a true republican ride to the coast, you could always head north out of London, via Huntingdon and Ely and then onto Kings Lynn.

Oliver Cromwell was born in Huntingdon and was an MP there (as well as Cambridge), lived in Ely and waged a siege against the cavaliers in Kings Lynn. About 110 miles.


----------



## frank9755 (27 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> For a true republican ride to the coast, you could always head north out of London, via Huntingdon and Ely and then onto Kings Lynn.
> 
> Oliver Cromwell was born in Huntingdon and was an MP there (as well as Cambridge), lived in Ely and waged a siege against the cavaliers in Kings Lynn. About 110 miles.



Cambridge would be an appropriate stopping off point on a Cromwellian ride. When we rode through the city yesterday I was ready to do my tour guide turn and point out Cromwell's old room overlooking the street in my college (Sidney Sussex), but the group had broken up and there were too many peds in the road. His head is buried under the college chapel.


----------



## velovoice (9 Mar 2011)

I've booked for the IoW Randonnee with a day or two tacked on either side. So - waiting to hear what destination you guys choose, so I can figure out whether it's going to be possible to do this ride and then travel on to the IoW...


----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2011)

RebeccaOlds said:


> I've booked for the IoW Randonnee with a day or two tacked on either side. So - waiting to hear what destination you guys choose, so I can figure out whether it's going to be possible to do this ride and then travel on to the IoW...



It will be....missed the Randonnee last year, so I want to do this year's.


----------



## Shadow (9 Mar 2011)

Wherever you end up going, I will be there in spirit!

Have been invited to a 'Carry On Up The Aisle' party and have been informed quite categorically that there will be no radios, TVs or other media nor any mentions whatsoever of the other 'do' in london.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Mar 2011)

"One has holidays" I'm thinking of doing a hundred miles the day before this ride, and the day after. That way, I'll be able to have a middle ton as well. Perhaps.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Mar 2011)

Is this going to be a magical mystery tour Adrian?


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Mar 2011)

You're not thinking of something subversive like starting from Buckingham Palace first thing, heading out towards Windsor, and then trawling the nice little lanes around Bucklebury, are you?


----------



## StuAff (25 Mar 2011)

AdrianC said:


> No. I'm thinking of heading off from just outside the Queen's back garden and then heading, in an arc, to the seaside at Hastings.





Route sorted yet?


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Mar 2011)

AdrianC said:


> No. I'm thinking of heading off from just outside the Queen's back garden and then heading, in an arc, to the seaside at Hastings.




Ah, 1066 and all that.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Ah, 1066 and all that.



That'll be 11:06 then - a bit late. This morning, I purchased valuable items for the next seance of rides. I'll post a pic in a minute, see if you can guess what it is!
Meanwhile, this is a relevant thing to behold:


----------



## Aperitif (26 Mar 2011)

Scintillating products from my Budgens downstairs: a tin of biscuits at half price already! (Who in their right mind pays £10 for a tin of f ing biscuits I ask myself? Then I ask myself "why did you pay £5 for a tin of f ing biscuits, you dope?" )

MY biscuits deserve protection so, as well as being ready to repel the Bognor sea dragons, I will stand guard over the custard creams of love and the wafers of wonderment until that happy day*.






*'That happy day' being when I get the tea brewed and indulge in a dunking session with aforementioned royal biscottis, (Nasty folk among you might consider dunking the royals in hot tea - now that would be nasty )


----------



## snorri (3 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> This morning, I purchased valuable items for the next seance of rides. I'll post a pic in a minute, see if you can guess what it is!
> Meanwhile, this is a relevant thing to behold:


I trust they gave you a hefty discount off that fine china what with the mug of the wrong brother being alongside the delightful Kate on the mug.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Ok I have now finally ridden my proposed route to Hastings. The good news is that it is ridable. The bad news is that it is rather up and down and the halfway stop is at about 42 miles out of about 72.
> It goes, Whitstable rout as far as Deptford then Lewisham, Lee,Eltham, Sidcup, Footscray, Swanley (24hr Asda), Farningham, West Kingsdown, Wrotham, Mereworth, Padlock Wood, Kippings Cross (24hr M&S coffee etc.), Horsmonden, Goudhurst, Hartley, Hawkhurst, Seddlescombe, westfield, Hastings.
> The hill after Seddlescombe on finally joining the A21 is a bit of a kick in the teeth. I'll see if crossing the A21 north of Seddlescombe and going ca Battle might be easier



Huh! vi'd rather go to a wedding. (Not one of my own though - far too expensive!) 

God on you Adrian - do you mind where Her Majesty hangs you? Oceania is fave for the proles...

'God?' Well -a turn up for the mis-spelling books! 'Good!' might edge it...


----------



## User10571 (10 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> The bad news is that it is rather up and down and the halfway stop is at about 42 miles out of about 72.



Need it be so taxing? Or was the intention for this to be a ride for the hardened and grizzled ones?

Wasn't Dengie Marshes a consideration at one point? 

Hill-less and all that...

By all means, say "Bollox" to me...


All my fondest...

J


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2011)

Will this ride constitute a rolling street party, or will bunting be banned? (I have a stock).

It's OK - just do it!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2011)

Only when I was highly strung. Things have changed now.


----------



## redfalo (17 Apr 2011)

Provided you guys accept a German (on an iconic Britsh bike, though) on such a national night of pride, I'd love to join this fantastic rolling street party.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2011)

*"Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha " *and all that jazz, Olaf


----------



## frank9755 (17 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately I'll not be able to come. My cousin has organised a family get together in Cumbria that weekend and, as these occasions are very rare unless someone dies or gets married, I'll be doing that. 

Nevertheless, I hope you have a very pleasant ride!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Unfortunately I'll not be able to come. My cousin has organised a family get together in Cumbria that weekend and, as these occasions are very rare unless someone dies or gets married, I'll be doing that.
> 
> Nevertheless, I hope you have a very pleasant ride!



Have fun frank - there might even be cause to drink to Tony Blair's 'Friday Knighthood' too!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Not even in jest Teef, not even in jest.



Doesn't bother me particularly, but 'Lady Blair of Upperkneecuddle' - that might mean a touch of 'lemmings at Beachy Head' or somewhere...


----------



## CharlieB (18 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> That'll be 11:06 then - a bit late. This morning, I purchased valuable items for the next seance of rides. I'll post a pic in a minute, see if you can guess what it is!
> Meanwhile, this is a relevant thing to behold:



'Please be assured your mugs are being processed' (???)


----------



## martint235 (18 Apr 2011)

Where is the meeting point for this ride going to be? My friends over on the London Taxi Drivers Forum are already complaining about road closures in place for the wedding and I wonder if any of these will interfere with getting to the Wellington Arch.


----------



## redfalo (19 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> *"Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha " *and all that jazz, Olaf



we've finished them off in 1919... (loosing it definitely had some advantages...



)


----------



## Aperitif (20 Apr 2011)

"Arise Sir Olaf, Baron Pfennig Unterer Haltewinkel of Whitstable" or just plain old 'Olaf O.B.E.' ain't gonna happen then! 

This is Nick olaFd getting the treatment.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2011)

Thanks to slowmotion for providing the original link to his favourite shop, elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2011)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...4.064941&sspn=14.171015,39.506836&ie=UTF8&z=8

The true Republican would, of course, be heading northwards.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Shouldn't that be from Middleton to Wales?



It was Lidl... they couldn't afford the fare further West.


----------



## clivedb (22 Apr 2011)

I am still a republican - is the route still Hastings? who is doing this? and will I be able to keep up?


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2011)

I'm in, should be finishing work 8ish on Thursday so I'll have no bother making a train.


----------



## redfalo (24 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> "Arise Sir Olaf, Baron Pfennig Unterer Haltewinkel of Whitstable" or just plain old 'Olaf O.B.E.' ain't gonna happen then!
> 
> This is Nick olaFd getting the treatment.



well, that's why I've come to this counry (apart from the night rides, of course)


----------



## iZaP (24 Apr 2011)

so it hastings and back or one way trip?

Can I ride if I only have one front and one rear light? 
Can I ride without a helmet?

what time everyone is meeting at HPC?


----------



## iZaP (24 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> As a group it is a one way trip. There maybe people who ride back but I have an appointment in Brighton in the afternoon so won't be riding back to town. I may ride on along the coast or catch a train.
> 
> Between 23:30 and 25:50 sounds good to me. I will be at Victoria getting a coffee before then.



Thanks a lot for the info!  

I'd cycle to Brighton as well...just because it's a shorter way then a way back to London, and tickets are 10 quid cheaper to London from Brighton rather than from Hastings!!! 








I'm up for a coffee as well!!!


----------



## MacB (24 Apr 2011)

Any chance of a summary post, or a PM, or should I just roll up to HPC at midnight and see who's hanging around?

I did try reading the thread, honest, but you've let Teef loose on posting again  

I rather fancy this and have several mental contingency plans in place in case my appalling lack of fitness and pace prove too much of a burden. In other words I have maps, and plenty of lights, and can quite happily meander my own way through the night if need be.

But if this is a zippier affair all round then I'll aim for another date for a return to night riding


----------



## StuAff (24 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> Any chance of a summary post, or a PM, or should I just roll up to HPC at midnight and see who's hanging around?
> 
> I did try reading the thread, honest, but you've let Teef loose on posting again
> 
> ...



It'll be great to see you again. Meandering will be perfectly acceptable for all of us!


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2011)

Cyclists kettled under Wellington Arch!


----------



## MacB (24 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Fear not Al, we have all night to cover 72 miles. A stately 12 mph will be just fine and no great zippiness is intended. To counterbalance this, there is some up and downiness, about half as much again as a classic Brighton FNRttC, but taken on with easy gears etc and we will get there in time for you to buy some beers.



Excellent, I shall see how I feel in the morning after todays intake of booze has worn off!!!!!


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> And if it is looking bad, check again on Wednesday or even Thursday



Shhhh!


----------



## mistral (25 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> Any chance of a summary post, or a PM, or should I just roll up to HPC at midnight and see who's hanging around?e Al
> 
> I did try reading the thread, honest, but you've let Teef loose on posting again
> 
> ...



Too late Al, you're committed now!

Look forward to riding out with you again, it's been way too long, you can do it


----------



## Aperitif (25 Apr 2011)

Congratulations on your new job, Al. What was it again... Metropolitan Police Factotum - John Yates "right-hand man."
That'll explain the sudden interest in this ride.

And yes - it'll be good to see you again - for a while anyway...


----------



## clivedb (25 Apr 2011)

[quote name='Aperitif'

And yes - it'll be good to see you again - for a while anyway...  


[/quote]
Yes, Al, we were reflecting on your absence on the Bognor ride the other day, so hope you can make it!

Marilyn and I plan to join this ride - should be at Victoria at the usual time.


----------



## iLB (25 Apr 2011)

I've got a 107km RR to do (win...) on Sunday so a sleepless Thursday night is not the best idea, means I have to endure the "street party" on my road...





Any ideas for disruption lol, please rain...


----------



## deckertim (25 Apr 2011)

Adrian. I won't be able to make it now. I am off on a tour for the next two days, so I have decided it won't go down too well if I head off for another night ride. Hope it all goes well.
See you in June.
Tim


----------



## iZaP (26 Apr 2011)

There there going to be a lot of long stops? (planned ones)


----------



## rb58 (26 Apr 2011)

Is anyone cycling back. I probably will, but at a gentler pace than a normal SMRbtH as I know it's a bit 'lumpy' that way.

Ross


----------



## StuAff (26 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I rode the course last night from start to finish. I can confirm that it is rideable with no obvious hazards that became apparent at night. Traffic levels were acceptably light and apart from one car coming the other way where its drive neglected to dip the lights everyone I encountered behaved in a more than acceptable way. I rode t a consciously easy pace and took breaks totalling around 50 minutes. My overall time was just under 6 hours.
> 
> As a group we will be slower than that. There will be breathers at various points. There is a 24 ASDA at Swanley with its cornucopia of shopping opportunities. There are the services with M&S, toilets and Wild Bean Coffee at around 42 miles. There is no great sense in getting there at the time I did because the town was dead apart from the MacDonalds and the station.



Indeed. No rush!


----------



## iZaP (26 Apr 2011)

I wanna cycle with padded shorts on, I'm alright with them at night, don't get cold at all, but If I stop for a lil longer, it starts getting bloody cold. 

and I don't feel like cycling with pants on!

....and I don't have leg warmers.


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2011)

rb58 said:


> Is anyone cycling back. I probably will, but at a gentler pace than a normal SMRbtH as I know it's a bit 'lumpy' that way.
> 
> Ross



Ross, I was planning on cycling back. I haven't done any planning for it though as I'd assumed I'd be on my own therefore just a blast back up the A21. Happy to pootle for the day though


----------



## iZaP (27 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> I have 2 sets of leg warmers. I can bring one for you.



That would be great...but I don't want to give you even more work and so on!

I think I'll just man up





I'm also thinking about cycling back too...not too sure about this one really, just going to see how my legs feel probably 





How fast is the ride back going to be you reckon?


----------



## rb58 (27 Apr 2011)

I have developed a stinking cold. That's what happens when you go on holiday apparently. I'll see how it develops during the day and overnight and decide in the morning whether to bail or not. Sorry, but don't want to be doing this if feeling miserable, especially if there's a chance we'll get wet.

Ross


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

^ I thought Ross cough was in Brittany until I read this thread... hope you feel better soon Ross. I recommend 'Benedictine' as a good germ killer.


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2011)

iZaP said:


> How fast is the ride back going to be you reckon?



It all depends who is riding back and how they are feeling. It's similar to the ride out in that no one is left behind although of course you can decide to bail at a convenient point.

If I'm on my own I'll probably aim for a 15-18mph average which is roughly similar to the ride back from Bognor Regis on Saturday.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

I am bringing bunting for the official arrival wedding ceremony photographs. Clive and Marilyn can be the Queen and Prince Philip - albeit a much younger, hipper version. Adrian is a dead ringer for the ArchBish of Canterbury, and Big Martin can be the Parade Sarn't Major, "Eyee_eeeeee_es *Front!*" iZap looks like choir boy material, Adam can be Harry - as he's 'gone off the rails' and I'll cast myself as Prance Andrew, as I have booked a helicopter for 10:55, returning for a meeting in the golf club bar later in the afternoon... Mr & Mrs Legg are cast in the role of Cherie & Tony Blair... as they will not be there! 
The rest of the usual FNR suspects have already been detained under the 'pre-emptive strikes' business by MacB and his operatives.


----------



## mistral (27 Apr 2011)

As I've not done so previously I’m now committing to this one.

After spending 4 days last weekend with the family they’ve I’ve demanded a break

I’m also hoping to cycle back .... all depending ...


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2011)

iZaP said:


> That would be great...but I don't want to give you even more work and so on!
> 
> I think I'll just man up
> 
> ...



1: You will be fine on the cycle back.
2: It's not too cold for shorts at night.


----------



## iZaP (27 Apr 2011)

ianrauk said:


> 1: You will be fine on the cycle back.
> 2: It's not too cold for shorts at night.



Thanks for the assurances Ian!







I'm assuming you'll be cycling back as well?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Apr 2011)

iZaP said:


> Thanks for the assurances Ian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mate. I'm not doing the ride.. I will be tucked up in bed...
But stick with big Martint235 and he will get you home


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2011)

I've tried to come up with something prettier than blasting down the A21 on the way home. Link here. I do tend to be a straight line kind of person so any improvements you feel can be made, just shout I won't be offended.


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2011)

If I make it...and it is still very much an if.....then I may try to amble back as far as Gatwick where I can get a direct train home, otherwise train prices start to get ridiculous whichever way I try to get back.

So there could be a nice SLOW returnish leg going on


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> If I make it...and it is still very much an if.....then I may try to amble back as far as Gatwick where I can get a direct train home, otherwise train prices start to get ridiculous whichever way I try to get back.
> 
> So there could be a nice SLOW returnish leg going on




If I make it, and it is currently a very large, weather & mentalist mother-in-law dependant, IF, I will gladly follow in your wake as you amble Gatwick-wards. You'll probably drop me somewhere north of St Leonards.

Alternatively I may seek the security of "I know I can do this I've done it before" and trundle along the coast via NCN2 to Brighton/Shoreham before turning north. If I average 20kph it will be a freakin' miracle.


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2011)

GregCollins said:


> If I make it, and it is currently a very large, weather & mentalist mother-in-law dependant, IF, I will gladly follow in your wake as you amble Gatwick-wards. You'll probably drop me somewhere north of St Leonards.
> 
> Alternatively I may seek the security of "I know I can do this I've done it before" and trundle along the coast via NCN2 to Brighton/Shoreham before turning north. If I average 20kph it will be a freakin' miracle.



Ah, come one then Greg, let's go for it, there is zero chance of me dropping anyone and it would be nice to have another person along who isn't just making polite noises about not minding how slow I am


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> If I make it...and it is still very much an if.....then I may try to amble back as far as Gatwick where I can get a direct train home, otherwise train prices start to get ridiculous whichever way I try to get back.
> 
> So there could be a nice SLOW returnish leg going on



£13 Southern - Hastings to L.Vic. with C Res. (See, I just wrote in code - exactly what bugged me on the Wales thread!)


----------



## MacB (27 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> And it is slow. 2 hours Hastings to East Croydon.



I noticed that, I actually did a slight double take when I saw the journey times.

I'll do it if I need to but it all racks up, £14 to London tomorrow night, £13 back to London from Hastings and another £14 from London to home. It seems crazy that I can get all the way to Cardiff for £15 then you get these.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

'Act in Hastings, repent at leisure".


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> 'Act in Hastings, repent at leisure".




Tell 'arold!


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Apr 2011)

I may amble along to Ashford and check out some of the hills for next month's Dover ride.

Or I might hop on a train in Hastings to Ashford and get the HS1 to St Pancras (total journey time 1 hour 45 mins).


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

I was quite hoping to see lots of planes in the air in London, as a side-event, about 1:30pm - ish? Then plough through my public, making my way direction Nord, to all the street parties in Camden, Regents Park, Hampstead - bound to be loads of good cheer and determination amid the deluge.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

Starts off 'well dodgy' like...


----------



## topcat1 (27 Apr 2011)

i'm trying to talk my legs into it

what's the weather like?


----------



## iZaP (27 Apr 2011)

topcat1 said:


> i'm trying to talk my legs into it
> 
> what's the weather like?





You have to ride now, since you posted here ;P tutututu







It seems like we could hit a cloud with a drizzle or two...


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2011)

topcat1 said:


> i'm trying to talk my legs into it
> 
> what's the weather like?



Sort yourself out , Dave. Book a ticket back from Hastings and you'll be able to read my copy of the Socialist worker on the way. After that, I'll let you buy me coffee in London, before you go to a Friday Night Royal Rum Club.
'Banks' to the rescue!


----------



## iZaP (27 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> ...



are you still up for a tea/coffee at victoria before going to HPC?

or is there anyone else maybe riding up from around south, like bromley/croydon etc?


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2011)

topcat1 said:


> i'm trying to talk my legs into it
> 
> what's the weather like?



As Herr Voigt puts it, 'Shut up legs! Do what I tell you to do!' 

Possible light showers, according to the BBC. Both the Beeb & XCweather reckon a bit windy, but North-north easterly, so not too unhelpful.


----------



## martint235 (27 Apr 2011)

I'll be at HPC around 11.45 ish. Assuming I don't have to run over too many tourists to get there....


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2011)

Assuming I make my usual train OK, should be there 2330-2340 (if not, train into London Bridge 2347- can meet you lot en route if need be). Ditto on the rubberneckers, I imagine there'll be a fair few in front of Buck House...


----------



## velovoice (27 Apr 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm out of this one - off to the Isle of Wight on Friday morning. Have a good one!


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Apr 2011)

Just found this thread and as I had to Bail after the Cabin Stop on the FNRttC last week and now have new tyres will be in on this one if I can manage to finish work early Thursday.


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Stu. If you are running late and into London Bridge, we will pass that way and down Tooley Street, so not a problem
> 
> Rebecca. OK enjoy the IOW
> 
> Nigel. Fine, will you be able to let us know whether or not you are in at some stage?



Great, I'll let you know if that's the case.

Might see you Sunday Rebecca. Unless it's wet and windy (again) in which case I'm having a lie-in and not going over there


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Stu. If you are running late and into London Bridge, we will pass that way and down Tooley Street, so not a problem
> 
> Rebecca. OK enjoy the IOW
> 
> Nigel. Fine, will you be able to let us know whether or not you are in at some stage?



Yep I'm in
Should be there 23:30 'ish.


----------



## velovoice (28 Apr 2011)

StuAff said:


> Great, I'll let you know if that's the case.
> 
> Might see you Sunday Rebecca. Unless it's wet and windy (again) in which case I'm having a lie-in and not going over there



I'll watch for you Stu. Forecast is for thundershowers, so....! I don't mind wet but if it's windy, I'll just find a pub.




Plan though is to do the 50km distance, starting from Alverstone. Chances are I'll miss seeing anybody starting from East Cowes or Ryde.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2011)

Nope. Scrub me. I've been invited (got to go) out to dinner this evening with my CEO to discuss the latest of our constant re-orgs so will be in no fit state to ride anywhere. Thusly my republican tendencies will be expressed a la bici in/during daylight tomorrow. I think a train to Pompey and a ferry to IoW for a pootle may be the possible order of the day.


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2011)

Right XC Weather is saying down to 6C, BBC saying no lower than 10C. XC showing 18C by the time I get home so now I'm completely confused about what to wear! Sounds too cold for just a shell jacket but then I'll melt on the way home in an Evo.

Then again I was cold on the Bognor Ride and that was meant to be around 10C.



Oh and metcheck saying service down.


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2011)

Arm warmers are you friend Martin


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2011)

I'm out folks, did 40 miles last night to see how a bit further felt and 72 is no way Jose right now, regardless of pace etc. I'll focus instead on getting my self fit enough for Cardiff/Swansea in May....have a good night....Al


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2011)

MacB said:


> I'm out folks, did 40 miles last night to see how a bit further felt and 72 is no way Jose right now, regardless of pace etc. I'll focus instead on getting my self fit enough for Cardiff/Swansea in May....have a good night....Al



Fair enough Al. See you soon, I hope.


----------



## martint235 (28 Apr 2011)

redjedi said:


> Arm warmers are you friend Martin


----------



## topcat1 (28 Apr 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Stu. If you are running late and into London Bridge, we will pass that way and down Tooley Street.



may i suggest that london bridge be the back up rendevous point in case the rossers move us on at hpc


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2011)

topcat1 said:


> may i suggest that london bridge be the back up rendevous point in case the rossers move us on at hpc



Good idea. HPC should be OK, but just in case....


----------



## redfalo (28 Apr 2011)

I'll try to be at HPC around 11.30pm IF I will be able to come. That's probably a big if, according to yesterday's "Independent": 



> Police warned protesters that "robust" action would be taken against anyone planning to disrupt the royal wedding, with more activists expected to be arrested ahead of Friday's ceremony. ...
> 
> Scotland Yard said it was expecting to make several more arrests this week as part of a serious covert investigation. ...
> 
> ...



Probably that's the real reason why Titus has been on all those rides...


----------



## Tim Hall (28 Apr 2011)

Time for a phone number swap, in case we all get moved on?

(Yes, you lucky people, I plan to be there)


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2011)

We're listed on road.cc : http://road.cc/content/news/34915-friday-29th-royal-ride-day-snigger


----------



## ianrauk (28 Apr 2011)

Enjoy the trip guys and gals.. and Martin.... don't forget your armwarmers.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Apr 2011)

The Lake District floated your boat, and now you are covering up wheels thirty years later! The Royal (as in icing on the cake) wedding is predikated to be joyous for the whole country. *We're all in this together, remember? *woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


British manufacturing is alive and well, and thriving in London. I await the birth of their first child; Waaaah! The first cry of Prince Simon Timothy Olaf van Nicholas of Berkhampsted.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Apr 2011)

You there yet?
Just checking you've not been arrested...


----------



## frank9755 (29 Apr 2011)

Well done!
no pictures, or war stories...?


----------



## Mice (29 Apr 2011)

I miss my bike! 

In the meantime I took some pics last night (there were quite a lot of non-cyclists out and about at Midnight too!)

The rest of my pics are here

Hope you had a good ride.

M


----------



## frank9755 (29 Apr 2011)

Martin looks nice and warm...


----------



## frank9755 (29 Apr 2011)

I seem to remember you promising it would be flat...


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Apr 2011)

I think that's the problem with long topics - vital bits of information can be overlooked.

Very nice to see Mice at HPC, even if she wasn't on a bike. I think we set off at the correct time, heading down towards Buckingham Palace. Constitution Hill was closed to vehicles but no-one seemed to object to us cycling along. When we got to Buckingham, it was just awash with people. As I was suitably attired in red, white & blue with matching flags (as shown in the photos), I think we may have attracted a bit of attention from the tourists. 

Parliament Square was solid with traffic which we zoomed past although we couldn't turn left onto the Embankment, so we crossed the river to meet up with Stu at London Bridge, and User10571, further on.

I thought initially we seemed to be heading for Whitstable, until eventually we turned south towards Lewisham. Generally the roads were very quiet, and the suburbs slipped away, until we'd reached Brands Hatch. I think this was the start of the hilly bits! Somewhere around there, we passed an enormous mast, which in the gloom, with 3 rows of 2 sets of red navigation lights at the top, middle and towards the base, seemed to appear like sets of UFO's floating in the sky. Very eerie. 

Out in the Kent countryside, with daylight around, once we'd got past Hawkhurst, the long bits appeared - long slow undulating uphills, followed by long undulating downhills. They really were a killer which wasn't helped by the fact that the speed limit around there seems to at least 80 mph. Rolling into Hastings on the A21, by some miracle, we managed to find an open cafe in the High Street which seemed a bit overwhelmed by a visitation of 15 cyclists, but eventually everyone was fed. They were very cheap there though.

Well done Adrian for organising this - I can see why Hastings is not likely to appear on the FNRttC official visiting rota though.

Once I've tidied up the entries, I'll post a link to the gpx route taken.


----------



## User10571 (29 Apr 2011)

That was a ride! 


























































And a half .

Did someone say 'lumpy'?

I enjoyed it. I hope everyone else did.
It was a good size for a sociable ride.

Thanks Adrian for organising, and all others for your company.

Gin & Tonic @ 09:45?
Who?
Me?

Surely not.


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Apr 2011)

Well a Top Class Ride.
Cheers Adrian for Organising.
Everyone Else for Attending....Nice to put Faces to Names from CycleChat.

Only found the post the other day but decided to go.

Had a good ride....to be Honest 
Adrian you said it looked like I wasn't enjoying it...but that was only the Hills...
According to my Mr.Garmin :
Distance 71.98 Miles.
Time Moving 5Hrs 58Mins 16secs.
Average Moving Speed 12.5mph.
Max Speed 38.0mph.
Climbing 3,946 Feet !!!! Higher than Beninn a' Bhuird in Scotland...But I bet the descents wouldn't have been as smile inducing.

The ride had it all:
Brilliant people to ride with.
Great Conversation when I wasn't to Knackered Climbing.
Went Past Brands Hatch where i've not been since Childhood...(must go back again sometime soon).
Oh yes almost forgot....there was an incident with an Elephant in Swanley !!!!

Well till the next time, again thanks one and all.

Am attempting to sort out my Pics will post here when done.


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Martin looks nice and warm...



Martin was melting by 10am. However that said, I must say having a decent jacket makes the night time bit so much more enjoyable


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

Thanks to Adrian for organising. I can safely say that Hastings and back is "challenging". Mick remember the breakfast conversation about falling asleep, it happened to me on the run in to Dartford. Thankfully no injuries and no beeps just understanding motorists (is there something special about today?)

The GPS worked for the most part and myself and Izap travelled largely by country lane. I didn't see the point of making Izap climb West Kingsdown when he could go round via Sevenoaks. (anothter Lithuanian "nutter" {Hi Rimas, hope the audax goes well]in the making, we're going to have to watch him!!!)

Forgot to turn my Garmin back on at Hastings but it was navigating so 146 miles for me. I would say this is a good bordering great ride, it does need to come with a warning though!!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2011)

Nah. I vouch for User10571 - definitely not. That was a leg-breaker of a ride. Hastings is twinned with both Sutton and Stockport in the Night Ride ledger, but there were some typical looking everyday folk to be seen amongst the misery. The pier was a mess, as were the tables after arial bombardment from the Seagull Squadron. I was just pontificating how lucky I was, when a 'doseage' dropped from the sky and splattered the table and Dave's bike locked with mine, outside the restau, when a thankfully less hungry version dropped one straight into my cycling glove, all over my hands , arms etc...

I tossed the bunting, through the sun roof, to a car full of girls who thought Olaf and I were hot. It's amazing the effect that even weak sun can have on vunerable characters. Olaf and I imbibed at the Wilton Arms - vey nice.


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Nah. I vouch for User10571 - definitely not. *That was a leg-breaker of a ride*. Hastings is twinned with both Sutton and Stockport in the Night Ride ledger, but there were some typical looking everyday folk to be seen amongst the misery. The pier was a mess, as were the tables after arial bombardment from the Seagull Squadron. I was just pontificating how lucky I was, when a 'doseage' dropped from the sky and splattered the table and Dave's bike locked with mine, outside the restau, when a thankfully less hungry version dropped one straight into my cycling glove, all over my hands , arms etc...
> 
> I tossed the bunting, through the sun roof, to a car full of girls who thought Olaf and I were hot. It's amazing the effect that even weak sun can have on vunerable characters. Olaf and I imbibed at the Wilton Arms - vey nice.



If you're saying that then I'm glad I didn't decide to 'give it a go', no point in breaking my spirit just yet  

Glad you all had a good time


----------



## iZaP (29 Apr 2011)

I'm well nackered, what a great ride 

thanks to Adrian for organizing it and others for keeping the company

also thanks to martin for making me cycle back home! lol!


----------



## User10571 (29 Apr 2011)

iZaP said:


> I'm well nackered, what a great ride
> 
> thanks to Adrian for organizing it and others for keeping the company
> 
> also thanks to martin for making me cycle back home! lol!



Well done, that chap!

Did your cousin (sorry - i never got his name) accompany you?

J


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2011)

martint235 said:


> I would say this is a good bordering great ride, it does need to come with a warning though!!



+1 to that. Marilyn and, to an extent, Nigel, in particular were finding it hard going I think, definitely not one for an FNRttC. The rest of us I think found it merely, as Martin puts it, 'challenging'.

Evening didn't start that well for me- signal problems in the Portsmouth area meant big delays and cancellations to trains, didn't get into Waterloo till gone midnight. I'd already been in touch with Adrian about the problems, so I went to Tooley Street and met the peloton there. Thankfully, the rest of the night went much more smoothly- very little in the way of mechanicals, no punctures. Traffic in the smoke was fairly light. At Swanley ASDA we made the pleasingly plush acquaintance of Mr LE Phant, who was perched on the bonnet of a van and featured in an impromptu photo op (mine are really dark, unfortunately). After we'd refuelled, we continued to make steady progress, despite increasing lumpiness of terrain. Simon's new support vehicle turned up at our midway stop 





(How's that for a coincidence?!)
Dawn saw some fantastic views, though it also brought more traffic. Hastings is perhaps even more 'faded' than Bognor, but the cafe (once we found an open one) did good food, if somewhat haphazard service (my pot of tea was at first lacking, er, tea...).
Thanks Adrian for organising, and to everyone for a really great ride. Congratulations to IZaP's cousin (whose name I too didn't catch) for more than doubling his ride mileage record, and the man himself for recovering from his fatigue at the cafe to ride back- it was a pleasure to meet you both.
Managed not to restart my Garmin after Swanley until Wrotham (I think)- guestimated milage from Waterloo 73.55.


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Apr 2011)

Pics Hopefully


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

User10571 said:


> Well done, that chap!
> 
> Did your cousin (sorry - i never got his name) accompany you?
> 
> J



Unfortunately no. The first minor Garmin error was to send us up a steep incline just on the way out of Hastings. When it then beeped and said "Make a U turn as soon as possible", that was enough for him.

Cheers Izap for the company on the way back. You should be really glad I suggested you take the A25 to Sevenoaks rather than climb back up to Brands Hatch. The man who owns the shed company was treated to the sight of a very tall bloke force feeding himself fig rolls!!


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Apr 2011)

I've tidied up the route and deleted the hunt up and down the sea front for a cafe, leaving a sanitised version here.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Apr 2011)

A brilliant ride. Teef and I managed to shake off the rest of the bunch  get separated from the others after we dallied to take photos on Westminster Bridge, 








but were soon reunited. The wind was in our favour (or I've become a riding God), and we were zipping through Sarf Lunnon. A brief stop at Swanley Asda for gear cable fettling (the only mechanical of the ride) and to interfere with a pachyderm.







A bit of a climb past Brands Hatch and Wrotham transmitter, then hooning down to Wrotham Heath and the delights of Seven Mile Lane - a straight as a die roller coaster, constructed by M C Escher. And the A road after it wasn't bad either. Topcat1 and I whizzed along like proper cyclists after we'd been delayed by his luggage coming loose. The hills got a bit stiffer, so it was time for a break at an all night service station, where we were entertained by a young man on his mobile who seemed to have been channeling Bricktop from "Snatch". And then Simon's support wagon rolled in. I'm not to sure about the new logo though.







It was getting light as we left, finding a selection of hills, plus obligatory teeny detour through some incredibly charming lanes. The last stretch, however, was on the A21, which as a single carriageway trunk route does not count as being much fun. The run down from the top of Ebdens Hill into Hastings was rather good. We then contrived to lose each other, before being reunited at the Most Disorganised Cafe in Hastings for breakfast.

His Leggship was spotted, incognito, having a crafty fag on a bench,






but ran off before Teef could accost him with one end of his Kate'n'Wills bunting, so we waylaid a passing lady to be a our Queen For The Day.

Then off to the station in the company of clive and Marilyn 






(and her socks). I slept most of the way home, and lost my ticket, so employed my full charm on the Nice Man on the barrier at my destination.

Well organised Adrian. Good to meet other names too. More photos here


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2011)

Classy, Tim, thank you. 2imon didn't look his normal dishevelled self - your photos do him a deal of justice. Photo 7 is intriguing, and the socks one 10/10. You have the job.
Viewers may wonder at the coats etc - it was a bit nippy out there, and climbing that last 'Adrian alp', the condensed puffed-out breath was plain to see...
The café was a welcome end to the ride, tea and sitting down to chat ruled! The seagull merde - not so good. (In fact, Dave is probably going to throw his Nanolight away and buy a clean one )
Gentlemanly chat prevailed at Yates Hostelry, and afterwards on the train upwards, until User10571 said ta ta. Then it was a classic bout of 'people-watching' and drinking in the sun, for Olaf. I thought it only fair to keep him company. Thanks for the subtle apology Adrian - posted at 08:21, when everyone was anticipating a nosh-up!


> Oh and sorry everyone, did I forget to mention hillyness?


 Quite.

I would rather have been there than been square


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> (In fact, Dave is probably going to throw his Nanolight away and buy a clean one )



I'll take it off his hands even though it's a bit of a baby bike!!


----------



## Dangis (29 Apr 2011)

User10571 said:


> Well done, that chap!
> 
> Did your cousin (sorry - i never got his name) accompany you?
> 
> J



I accompanied them for perhaps 2 miles, until the first extended climb, at which point I promptly turned around and got onto 10:14 train





Many thanks for letting me newb ride along, it was magical! Cant wait to see you guys on another ride in a couple of weeks and I will definitely go for a swim next time


----------



## redfalo (29 Apr 2011)

Quite a ride! After a couple of hours of sleep and yet another beer I'm starting to feel alive again. Unfortunately, I've taken only one picture on the ride, but it's showing the most important part:






Thanks, Adrian, for organizing this. From my personal point of view it was a good idea not to overstate those few climbs in advance. Otherwise you would probably have scared me off. Adam, thanks for the flag and 'Teef, thanks for the company in Westminster and all of you: thanks for the great night. 

I was deeply impressed by Simon's new support truck. I find it a little bit unfortunate, however, that 'Teef and I have been the only rides who bothered to watch the formation of Euro-Fighters and Tornados in London celebrating our ride. And does anybody know why there was a bloke in a Roll Royce where we had been cycling a few hours before? 

Anyway, unfortunately the July FNRttC probably will be the next one I'll be able to do. See you guys then. 
Olaf


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2011)

Dangis said:


> I accompanied them for perhaps 2 miles, until the first extended climb, at which point I promptly turned around and got onto 10:14 train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome Dangis!


----------



## martint235 (29 Apr 2011)

Dangis said:


> I accompanied them for perhaps 2 miles, until the first extended climb, at which point I promptly turned around and got onto 10:14 train



That climb unfortunately turned out to be a GPS error and we weren't that far behind you going downhilll. You went left, we went right. I'd like to say it got easier but it didn't. It was fun though all the way through and I think (hope) Izap is now smiling at what we achieved.

As said a great day out and one to definitely do again I think


----------



## topcat1 (29 Apr 2011)

the nano has been cleaned  



film set for the new transformers movie



olaf



Adam getting the miles in

thanks Adrian, very good ride
we beat the rain but we could have done with some stars
very nice going, hard work at times but great fun

86 miles brings this weeks total to 337 miles my legs hurt

thanks everyone
 Mice
http://img715.imageshack.us/g/hastings016.jpg/


http://img715.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=hastings016.jpg


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2011)

Thanks Dave, some great shots there.


----------



## iZaP (30 Apr 2011)

martint235 said:


> That climb unfortunately turned out to be a GPS error and we weren't that far behind you going downhilll. You went left, we went right. I'd like to say it got easier but it didn't. It was fun though all the way through and I think (hope) Izap is now smiling at what we achieved.
> 
> As said a great day out and one to definitely do again I think



I definitely wasn't smiling when I was climbing those hills with you!
but it was great fun  im smiling now, lol.

Also, there were a few torturing drags on the A25 as well!


----------



## mistral (30 Apr 2011)

Thanks Adrian for the idea, planning and execution. I know some are calling for your head (due to the hills) but I’m not that way inclined.

A personal achievement saw me completing my longest ride to date 167 miles – 88 to Hastings including my journey in to HPC, then 79 back home. The return journey was slow work, the hills kept appearing with regular and increasingly depressing predictability - I believe over 1500 meters of climbing on the return leg alone according to Bikehike.

I’m feeling pretty good this morning, wouldn’t necessarily want to set off for Hasting right now, but despite Aperitif’s prediction I can walk and am not too achy.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

Well done, Mick! I feel great today and I put my predictive embellishment down to tiredness! Now, there's this little matter of a pop at Friday 20th... go for it! Proper cycling, not tear-ar$ing up hill and down dale as though your dinner depended on it.


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

mistral said:


> Thanks Adrian for the idea, planning and execution. I know some are calling for your head (due to the hills) but I’m not that way inclined.
> 
> A personal achievement saw me completing my longest ride to date 167 miles – 88 to Hastings including my journey in to HPC, then 79 back home. The return journey was slow work, the hills kept appearing with regular and increasingly depressing predictability - I believe over 1500 meters of climbing on the return leg alone according to Bikehike.
> 
> I’m feeling pretty good this morning, wouldn’t necessarily want to set off for Hasting right now, but despite Aperitif’s prediction I can walk and am not too achy.



Bravo Mick, did a fraction more miles on Good Friday (Pompey-Victoria-HPC-FNRttC to Felpham- Pompey), total climbing less than that though! If I'd been inclined to ride back- and I wasn't- would have been 87 or so, and mostly flat to boot.


----------



## clivedb (30 Apr 2011)

User10571 said:


> Need it be so taxing? Or was the intention for this to be a ride for the hardened and grizzled ones?
> 
> J



Whatever Adrian might have said about whether or not the ride would be hilly, this caught my eye when User10571 posted it. 

Anyhow it was a fun night out despite the ups - some beautiful countryside around dawn. Thanks very much to Adrian for organising it and showing a considerable solicitousness for his flock all through the night. A first for me was being called a faggot in Lewisham - there was more that I didn't catch.

Adrian also helped us escape the sycophancy of the BBC as witnessed on the news reports on Friday evening. it was lucky we weren't arrested given the 'widespread' publicity for the ride and the inclination of the police to seize anyone who might manifest anything less than forelock-tugging enthusiasm for our German princelings.

I only took a few photos: Hastings

Captions?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2011)

"For goodness sake, Nellie, this is the last time I take you for an Indian - just lay off the Tusker beer eh?"


----------



## StuAff (30 Apr 2011)

clivedb said:


>



"You saw an elephant on a bike? At Asda? What the hell were you smoking?"


----------



## theclaud (1 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Did you not see the elephant?



Was it the one that is usually in the room?


----------



## BalkanExpress (2 May 2011)

[/quote]


Trunk in charge of a bicycle?









..............I'll get my coat


----------

